# 1st  Breakfast Fattie w/Q-View



## captok (Jul 8, 2011)

First ever Breakfast Fattie.  It was a big hit......  








Eggs, Crispy Bacon Bits, Onions, and Cheese







Rolled up and on the bacon weave







Ready for the Smoker







2.5 hours at 225.







Lets EAT







Money Shot







Also tried some Apples...cored out, filled with caramel brown sugar, sugar, and cinnamon,,,with another candy on top







I cooked them at 225 for an hour.  They were not quite done although they tasted good.  Next time I'll jack up the heat a bit.

Did some pork loins as well.....just a good way to spend the 4th.


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

You will do them forever


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

The fattie looks delicious & the apples look awesome!


----------



## jacobseal (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks amazing! How do you cook the eggs before putting them in the fatty??


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great congrats on your first fatty.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks beautiful as well as delicious--well done!

Rich


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 9, 2011)

That is one smokey looking fattie!!


----------



## houston smoker (Jul 9, 2011)

That fatty looks awesome.  I need to try one of those soon.  those apples ..mmm mmm mmm


----------



## captok (Jul 12, 2011)

Just scrambled 2 eggs


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice looking fatty


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks great and yummy


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

i'd eat it


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 15, 2011)

breakfast fatty and apples look great!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That a Great way to start a smoke day, with breakfast fatty!!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 15, 2011)

good looking smoker !!!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 15, 2011)

YUM! That all looks very tasty.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 17, 2011)

*I don't understand the term 'FATTIES', Sausage or Beef Roll ups maybe, BUT THE TERM 'FATTIES' IS INSULTING!!!!*

*NOW if we all tried 1/2 or more of these "DELICIOUS RECIPES", THEN, I think we ALL KNOW where the term 'FATTIES' could be applied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*LARRY*


----------

